

Ask HN: Any ideas how to build a roadmap for a programmer for my start-up? - weston

So far, I have the website landing page with unbounce up, <i>I have a wire frame with GoMockingbird</i>, and I have also submitted my design project for a logo to 99 Designs.  I want to build an alpha version, a 0.5 for a programmer to build a basic functionality website.<p>Edit: My landing page is www.HiveReader.com<p>I want to use this 0.5 prototype to help attract a technical co-founder and seed capital.<p>I also want to use it to submit my idea to the Founder Institute and/or a Y-Combinator type program.<p>I'm considering using vWorker (the old RentaCoder) to build the rough prototype.<p>Any ideas how I should create the prototype for the programmer?<p>-Thanks!
======
kranner
Not sure if this thread is still live, but anyway:

1\. Find a technical co-founder whom you can convince to build the prototype.
Using vWorker to build the prototype before that is likely to be an exercise
in frustration if you can't oversee it technically, and your technical co-
founder is likely to want to throw that code away in any case.

2\. Your blog uses the words 'me' and 'I', which is OK by me (being a "single
founder" myself), but the landing page says 'the vivisystems team is working
hard', etc. It's not hard to put 2 and 2 together to figure that this is still
vapourware so you should probably change one of those.

~~~
weston
Still alive, thanks for the reply.

1\. I am definitely looking for a technical co-founder, I was thinking that
having a 0.5 code from vWorker, even if it sucks or gets completely scrapped
when I hire the CTO, is still better than nothing.

2\. Thanks for the input on the blog. My strength is sales and not my writing
ability, so any feedback is awesome.

Anything else you can think of?

------
kranner
The URL to the landing page ... ?

The advice might vary according to the specifics of your idea.

